# Bouncing Around Some Show Names



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I've always planned to eventually do some low-level showing with Coralie, and we _might _be off to our first schooling show later this month.

Because I take naming so seriously (see: my last naming thread about her name in general), I'd like to bounce around some show name ideas with you guys! 

So: Coralie. 13.3 pony mix mare (DNA told us Tennessee Walker, Selle Francais, Holsteiner but ended up petite...) Bay paint. Very opinionated, sensitive (read: reactive), sweet. SMART. Rather athletic but generally closer to whoa than go, gorgeous, fluid movements when you ask right.
I've considered having her barn name BE her show name. It's cute, a little unique. But I also love pretty/long show names so I'm not sure.

Some of you might remember the themes I liked to get to the name Coralie - nature, fairy-like, gemstones. I also call her "Core" which is related in a lot of languages to the word "Heart". Coral is related to the ocean, so I was thinking maybe "Heart of the Ocean" - the name of the fictional gemstone from Titanic. A little corny, though? Or, since I am very French, Coeur de la Mer - but then you run into the pronunciation problems.

I also call her Cora-lilly. So maybe something about flowers...

Pics of my little fairy gem.


----------



## AliceWalker (May 7, 2019)

Beautiful name for a horse 🙂 horse names are also really important to me and I take great pride in finding just the right ones.
How about "Coral Calla Lily" - its a type of flower, and a really beautiful one and the to Cs with two syllables to each word really roll off the tongue for me.
Also, Calla Lilies often look almost heart shaped!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

That's pretty, @AliceWalker! I'm going to add it to the list I'm considering.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

What about Anemone?


----------



## thepancakepony (Nov 13, 2020)

what discipline, because some names do not sound right for some disiplines.


----------

